# Small pistol primers



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

Can some one sell me some pistol,primers just got my press and all I need is primers whatever you can spare 
Thanks deerhunter
I live in parma out side cleveland 


I've been reading all I can about reloading but how can you tell when you have the right crip ??


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

deerhunter said:


> Can some one sell me some pistol,primers just got my press and all I need is primers whatever you can spare
> Thanks deerhunter
> I live in parma out side cleveland
> 
> ...


What are you loading?
Hand gun or rifle?
Semi auto pistols takes a taper crimp, while revolver loads require a roll crimp.

Bolt action rifles do not require a crimp.


----------



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

380 45 and 45 long colt


----------



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

The 380 and the 45 acp are auto


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

WOW; what a shock!!! I checked midway usa, natchez and a couple of my super secret no more secret than none places for primers and all are out of stock with no backorders or restock dates. Look for the next gunshow and bite the bullet,so to say, and spend the bucks for what you'll have to pay for them. Till this scare is over about the Prez useing executive order to ban whatever it is he thinks we shouldnt have this is going to continue. In 93 it was 9mm you couldnt get. There was even rumors of cargo ships with containers waiting off longbeach Ca for permission to unload. Arent rumors fun?
Man midway usa wouldnt even try to guess when a shipment of any kind of primers from anyplace will be in stock. All they said was the reorder dates are posted next to the items listed on the webpage. Sorry to be the bearer of bad (or unpleasent) news.
Good Luck
donm


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Ive got um they wont be cheap though...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Deerhunter >>> http://www.reloadingtips.com/how_to/crimping_revolvers.htm

What Big V said about the semi auto's.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

deerhunter said:


> The 380 and the 45 acp are auto


Follow the directions in your die set.
Taper crimp is basically removing the bell on the top of the casing (the bell makes it possible to start the bullet). I use case gauges for all my caliber sizes. They are inserted into the gauge to insure the bell has been removed. In a pinch you can remove the barrel from your semi auto and use it as a gauge. The tolerances using the barrel are a bit wider than the case gauge, but if your finished reloads fit easily in the barrel, than you should be good to go. If they are tight then you will have problems cycling the round into your barrel, or extracting the spent casing.


----------



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

thanks for all your help


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

dmills4124 said:


> WOW; what a shock!!! I checked midway usa, natchez and a couple of my super secret no more secret than none places for primers and all are out of stock with no backorders or restock dates. Look for the next gunshow and bite the bullet,so to say, and spend the bucks for what you'll have to pay for them. Till this scare is over about the Prez useing executive order to ban whatever it is he thinks we shouldnt have this is going to continue. In 93 it was 9mm you couldnt get. There was even rumors of cargo ships with containers waiting off longbeach Ca for permission to unload. Arent rumors fun?
> Man midway usa wouldnt even try to guess when a shipment of any kind of primers from anyplace will be in stock. All they said was the reorder dates are posted next to the items listed on the webpage. Sorry to be the bearer of bad (or unpleasent) news.
> Good Luck
> donm


That's why I grabbed 2K small rifle primers instead of ammo when all this crud hit the fan...


----------

